# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Клавиатура SVEN KB-C7300EL – радость полуночника

## Labs

Компания SVEN выпустила новую удобную классическую клавиатуру с регулируемой подсветкой - KB-C7300EL. Модель станет отличным помощником для любителей засиживаться за компьютером допоздна. Контрастные надписи на клавишах и подсветка всей рабочей поверхности позволяет даже при выключенном освещении работать с комфортом.

SVEN KB-C7300EL имеет классическую трехблочную раскладку с большими клавишами Enter и Shift. Справа у этой клавиатуры есть отдельный цифровой блок – удобная опция для тех, кто тратит много времени на вычисления. Для быстрого доступа к мультимедийным приложениям и другим полезным функциям у KB-C7300EL есть 12 дополнительных клавиш Fn.

Вся рабочая поверхность новой клавиатуры от SVEN подсвечивается голубоватым светом. При необходимости подсветку можно отключить совсем или отрегулировать ее яркость по своему вкусу. Кроме того, у этой модели есть «дышащий» режим, когда интенсивность подсветки меняется автоматически и поверхность клавиатуры красиво мерцает.

*Особенности:*

• Полностью прозрачные клавиши с подсветкой.
• 12 Fn клавиш быстрого доступа.
• Блокировка клавиши Win.

----------

